# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  PoE

## dti

Μια που πολλοί ρώτησαν για PoE (ενόψη των WRT54G & GS) βρήκα αρκετά μεγάλη ποικιλία στο hyperlinktech.com
Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/poe.php#injectors

Εχει και διπλά PoE's (για όσους σκέφτονται να βάλουν 2 συσκευές σε ένα κουτί...). 
Βέβαια οι τιμές του δεν συγκρίνονται με το κόστος της ιδιοκατασκευής...

----------

